

‘If We Had Glass’ Hackathon - ozziegooen
http://www.ifwehadglass.com/

======
ozziegooen
It's not from Google. This is only a hackathon to come up with ideas to enter
in the #ifihadglass hackathon. There is no official affiliation.

The website was not optimized for mobile; because of the time limitations
(contest just announced, ending in a week) everything had to be put together
quite quickly.

~~~
Trezoid
Doesn't work properly in firefox, either. Not optimizing for mobile is fine.
Yeah, it'd be nice, but it is an "extra" thing. having content cutting off in
a major desktop browser on a large (1920x1200) screen? No excuse.

edit: Doesn't work in opera either, but it's not as bad.

~~~
rvanniekerk
Plenty of excuse, Google announced this merely a day ago, the hackathon is on
Saturday.

Extremely limited amount of time + demand for applicants, I think it's ok to
overlook a few things here and there on the website :D

------
kmfrk
This site is so goddamn weird, it might as well have been a parody site, if I
didn't know it was an unofficial hackathon.

~~~
maxpt
It seems that they are trying pretty hard _not_ to make that clear.

------
networked
>If chosen, you will not purchase a ticket of $1500 plus tax.

That's some strange wording. Could you clarify what it means?

~~~
NamTaf
I presume it's a parody of Google saying "Hey, if you 'win' the chance to get
a set of Google Glasses, you still need to pay $1500 + tax to get a pair".

------
NateDad
It sounds like a joke: Using Google+ or Twitter, tell us what you would do if
you could brainstorm ideas for Glass ... Google+ applicants will likely be
ignored.

------
ozziegooen
The site should be back up. We were using <https://www.site44.com/> , had to
upgrade with increased load. (site44 is pretty awesome btw)

------
rvanniekerk
It seems like people really aren't understanding this.

The site is a parody of google's own "If I had glass" site that launched
yesterday: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5249820>

They are looking for applicants to work together in a hackathon type
enviornment to come up with ideas for the actual "if I had glass"
applications. Pretty smart IMO...

------
fudged71
I'm confused. Firstly, the text in the header is not readable on mobile
because it's the exact same colour as his jacket. Second, are they flying the
winners to SF? Third, is the $1500 implying that you get a Google Glass for
free? Fourth, is this a Google event or a 3rd party? It looks like an official
Google site. Unclear. This was after one readthrough on my phone. Maybe I
missed a FAQ link...

~~~
jpatokal
It's an unofficial brainstorming session, where all you get to do is
brainstorm with others about how to best apply for Google's contest.

------
hkdobrev
There is a repeating error in the first paragraph.

------
xijuan
This is extremely weird..I am speechless..

------
darth_aardvark
What an oddly specific parody.

------
dakrisht
What a joke

------
the_french
the site went down.

